# [lang/php5, databases/php5-pdo_mysql] mysqlnd_debug_std_no_trace_funcs



## pkc (Jan 23, 2013)

Upon starting Apache 2.2.23 with PHP 5.4.10, the following appears in http-error.log:

```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20100525-debug/pdo_mysql.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20100525-debug/pdo_mysql.so: Undefined symbol "mysqlnd_debug_std_no_trace_funcs" in Unknown on line 0
```

It is repeated many times at seemingly arbitrary points in the startup process; not sure if this is significant.

The following threads discuss the issue but do not seem to resolve it-
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33817
https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=60840

In particular, the FreeBSD thread indicates that the problem was fixed in subsequent port updates.

lang/php5 has 'enable-mysqlnd' in its configure args,


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 23, 2013)

You can build lang/php5 and optionally disable the MYSQLND library module.

Remove line from Makefile:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS= \

                --enable-mysqlnd \
```

Rebuild port and PHP extensions again. Be sure that following ports databases/php5-mysql, databases/php5-mysqli and databases/php5-pdo_mysql is disable MYSQLND option.

Link to reference...


----------



## pkc (Jan 24, 2013)

Great idea. In fact, it took a few restarts (or perhaps a few stop/starts) to get it to stop outputting the errors, but it worked.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 24, 2013)

Please, mark thread as solved


----------



## murias (Jan 26, 2013)

pkc said:
			
		

> Great idea. In fact, it took a few restarts (or perhaps a few stop/starts) to get it to stop outputting the errors, but it worked.



I was wondering if you might be able to give a little more clarification on your statement here.  I have ran into the same exact issue, and based upon your first post, I think that you and I have also read the same posts.  Are you saying that after a few stops and starts the issue went mysteriously away?  Or after rebuilding your PHP 5.4.x ports and then the starts and stop the problem went away?

My warnings too have mysteriously stopped appearing in my log files, but I am still having issues with some PHP related ports (Roundcube) in regards to mysql connectivity.

Ironic, I came to the forums to post this as a question, and this thread right on top.


----------



## pkc (Jan 26, 2013)

After rebuilding the relevant ports (php5-pdo_mysql and php5-mysql, I think) with MYSQLND disabled, it was just a matter of a stop/start or two, if I remember correctly. Unfortunately I won't have access to the server for about a week, but if you'd like more details I'd be happy to provide them then. MySQL works fine for me now.


----------

